

Wikipedia Mobile Officially Launches - mrduncan
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/beta_no_more_wikipedia_mobile_officially_launches.php

======
brown
[off-topic, nitpick] To anyone who plans on writing a blog post with graphs:
please differentiate data sets with actual colors as opposed to closely
related shades of blue.

~~~
chaosmachine
I was just saying the same thing in the "IE is dying" thread. I suspect
"shades of blue" is the default setting in whatever graph program everyone is
using these days.

------
sharpn
"running ruby" too.

~~~
mrduncan
According to the technical info they are using the following libraries: Merb
(main site), Sinatra (stats), Nokogiri, and Curb

Their single(!) server is running: Nginx, Phusion Passenger, MySQL (stats),
and Ruby 1.9.1

<http://wikitech.wikimedia.org/view/Mobile>

------
snprbob86
I noticed this the other day on my iPhone. Love it. It works great!

~~~
thwarted
Yeah, I noticed on my Android that the wikipedia website didn't have this
massive box at the top with text that said "TRY READING THIS ON WIKIPEDIA
MOBILE" anymore. There at least one decent wikipedia browsing app for android,
but they don't do integration systemwide (I'm not sure if this is a limitation
of the android "intent" framework, being able to have an application handle
content for an entire website or not) so clicking on a wikipedia link always
brought it up in the web browser and not in the wikipedia app.

This is a much needed change, and will only serve to help me waste (?) more
time browsing wikipedia finding interesting stuff.

